# Bill Cosby



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So with all the implications of Bill Cosby being a serial rapist, what is your take on the situation?

Jello pudding anyone?

I had an intuitive awareness of what a scumbag this piece of shit was and is all about! 

Mark my words, the gavel will hit the block, GUILTY!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a friend who had a friend working for him. She had to quit because of his advances. I was told about this before all the media hoopla came to light. I hope he gets nailed to the wall.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Scumbag. Throw both him and Townsend in front of a subway


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scotty said:


> Scumbag. Throw both him and Townsend in front of a subway


i got booted from tgp once for saying that about ol' petey once a few years ago. 

**********************************************************************************************************************************************

looks like cosby is goin down. i knew about him in the 90's due to my association with a certain group involved in providing discreet services to wealthy and connected people


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i got booted from tgp once for saying that about ol' petey once a few years ago.
> 
> **********************************************************************************************************************************************


Lol....that's pretty harsh. I'm not too concerned however


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am very concerned! He took it upon himself to drugging and raping nonconsensual women! He even admitted in his comedy acts that he would dose women with Spanish Fly in their drinks!

Justice needs to be served on behalf of all the woman he molested. Hang the bastard by his balls! This shit has gone on for decades! The pain and the misery not to mention some victims past who now of have had hellish lives and suffer from PTSD still! To see Janice Dickinson on CNN break down telling what this fucking pig did to her! I know this subject very intimately!

He needs to be stripped of his dignity and his star power which the polls show are on a steady decline! I hate this bastard!!! Makes me so fucking angry.

Sorry ppl about the profanity that I used but this type of shit makes me crazy!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Pete Townsend! OMG another piece of shit! He was/is a pedophile! He said that he was on child porn sights to do research! My ass he was! Sweet, innocent children. He needs to be drawn and quartered! What a stellar piece of work this asshole is!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Unfortunately they aren't the only ones in the entertainment industry who are a few cards short of a full deck. Cosby is toast, Townsend, who knows, money talks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Any "normal" person would likely already be locked up.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scotty said:


> Lol....that's pretty harsh. I'm not too concerned however


nah, at least hear you can tell the truth w/o fear of repercussions. at tgp, they warned me to stop because of liable. i posted links to news stories to show that i said nothing that hadn't already been published as fact by reuters. they claimed i posted further risk and banned me. 




fredyfreeloader said:


> Unfortunately they aren't the only ones in the entertainment industry who are a few cards short of a full deck. Cosby is toast, Townsend, who knows, money talks.


too true - gary glitter, dave holland, pagey, nugent, those are just off the top of my head


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> too true - gary glitter, dave holland, pagey, nugent, those are just off the top of my head


Which Dave Holland are you referring? The jazz guy or the guy in Judas Priest and what did he do?


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

Take all those women he raped, give them baseball bats and lock him in a room with them. He violated them in the worst way, let them figure it out. Think he walks out of that room? Eh, it's a bit medieval but raping someone is one of the worst things you can do. He deserves worse than he'll get.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

my wife's first marriage, they were on their honeymoon and where they were staying they got bumped from the bridal suite because Bill Cosby was in town and the hotel gave him the best room they had.
To make up for getting bumped, the wife (and ex-hubby) had breakfast with Bill Cosby the next morning. When the wife told me this story like 20 years ago, she told she didn't like Bill Cosby. She said the man gave her the creeps instantly. At the time I said to her, "come one......it's Bill Cosby.......how could you not like Bill Cosby??? That's just crazy".


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

They all hide behind their celebrity status!! Gary Glitter and the Nuge? I will have to google them and see what heinous crimes they have committed. I always thought the Nuge was a whack job. I did like some of his early music! Now he's just a ******* with a whole heap of money!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

*35 Bill Cosby accusers posed for one defiant, powerful magazine*






 










© Vox.com The New York Magazine cover pictures 35 women who accused Bill Cosby of assaulting them. The newest cover of New York Magazine pictures 35 women who have accused Bill Cosby of sexually assaulting them.

The story and pictures, put together by Noreen Malone and Amanda Demme over six months, give an in-depth view of all the women's accusations, spanning more than five decades. The stories are remarkably similar, typically involving the comedian offering a woman a cup of coffee or some sort of alcoholic beverage — which may be spiked with drugs — and allegedly sexually assaulting the victim as she's impaired or unconscious.

Take, for instance, Barbara Bowman's comments:_At 17, my agent introduced me to Bill Cosby, who was going to mentor me and take me to the next level of my career. Over the course of the next year, I was drugged half the time when I was with him and would come out of a delusional experience going, 'Whoa, what was that?' He would say, 'Well, I needed to undress you and wash your clothes because you got drunk and made a fool of yourself.' Do you remember the Jaycee Dugard story? She pretty much could have climbed over the fence any time she wanted to but was just so broken down and couldn't think straight. I felt like a prisoner; I felt I was kidnapped and hiding in plain sight. I could have walked down any street of Manhattan at any time and said, 'I'm being raped and drugged by Bill Cosby,' but who the hell would have believed me? Nobody, nobody._​The evidence against Cosby appears to be mounting. Earlier this month, the Associated Press reported on a 2005 deposition in which Cosby said he had purchased Quaaludes, a type of sedative, with the intent of giving them to women he planned to have sex with. 
Cosby didn't admit that he gave the sedative to women without their permission, but it certainly seems damning for the comedian in light of all the evidence against him. The New York Magazine cover provides a clear visual of just how extensive all that evidence is, even leaving an empty chair for the next potential woman who speaks out


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Celebrity worship is a weird human impulse, isn't it? It seems to cloud what would otherwise be good judgment, and distort what would otherwise be swift justice. 

Though I never cared for his style of comedy, I never guessed he used his status with evil intent.

There are lots of places where prostitution is legal, and there are lots of people who would do him just because he's a celebrity, so his thing isn't just about getting his rocks off. His is a special kind of perverted and obscenely pathologically abusive control freak thing, but the entitled status and privilege has stopped protecting him.

I wonder if he'll ever do time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dave holland (drummer for J/P) was busted for being a pedo a couple of years ago. the nuge is known for the same thing as pagey. he became the legal guardian of a 14 yr old girl so he could marry her. 
oh, and i left out steven tyler the last time i posted, he's worse than page or nugent.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Bill Cosby is a predatory psychopath! Lessons to be learned here!

That people who seem like really nice guys are not always what they seem! 

WTF will his wife do? Desert him or stand by his side? How did she not know what this scumbag was all about and after being married to him for like a century?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

All to frequently these stars don't take their wives on extended tours, as the wife will have wifely duties at home to attend to. Most if not all reps of stars will do anything to retain their nice position as spokes person for a big name entertainer, including hiding their employers perverted sexual exploits. There are far to many people who will assist some one of his stature hide any and all incidents that might tarnish the the stars reputation. This allows the pervert to continue on undetected for a considerable length of time. I guess karma has finally said enough is enough for Mr. C.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> All to frequently these adstars don't take their wives on extended tours, as the wife will have wifely duties at home to attend to. Most if not all reps of stars will do anything to retain their nice position as spokes person for a big name entertainer, including hiding their employers perverted sexual exploits. There are far to many people who will assist some one of his stature hide any and all incidents that might tarnish the the stars reputation. This allows the pervert to continue on undetected for a considerable length of time. I guess karma has finally said enough is enough for Mr. C.


Makes total sense to me! Ya, you don't want to bite the hand that feeds you! The real Mr. Cosby hid behind a façade that fooled everyone but it has come back to bite his ass!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

those people who sheltered him for the sake of their jobs are accomplices. they are of equal guilt, and should be punished accordingly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I was pretty disappointed in him, as all these years I looked to him as a role model for a community that sorely needed one. Someone that on the surface at least, instilled the values of hard work, education, earning respect and conducting ones self civilly....but sadly, a darker side lurked beneath the surface.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I was about to link to this article, then saw that Lola has excerpted it above, but here's the direct link to the full article.

http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/07/bill-cosbys-accusers-speak-out.html

I think Lola's right, the gavel is *finally* being raised after far too long and hopefully the article will help raise it more. His records were among my family's favorite times when I was growing up, and I own about 7-8 of his CDs, but he deserves to lose his fortune in compensation to the victims and go to jail. I'm not likely to listen to his recordings anymore.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Outside of the Fat Albert stuff when I was a kid I never found the man funny, never seen an episode of the Cosby Show either. Sad ending for him, but clearly he made his choices and must pay for them.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

What is this. Lion killer gets a 5 page rant and Ol' Cos gets 3? Lets put Cos in a lion suit with a red target on it


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> What is this. Lion killer gets a 5 page rant and Ol' Cos gets 3? Lets put Cos in a lion suit with a red target on it


No forget about that! Let's tar and feather Cosby! I absolutely abhor the piece of shit!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Outside of the Fat Albert stuff when I was a kid I never found the man funny, never seen an episode of the Cosby Show either. Sad ending for him, but clearly he made his choices and must pay for them.


I did like his bit on Noah--"How long can you tread water"

But no matter how funny he is or isn't, it isn't an excuse for how you treat others.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Bill Cosby has been found guilty of three charges, each punishable by up to ten years in prison. Hoo-rah!

Bill Cosby Found Guilty of Sexual Assault After Years of Accusations


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Outside of the Fat Albert stuff when I was a kid I never found the man funny, never seen an episode of the Cosby Show either. Sad ending for him, but clearly he made his choices and must pay for them.



I used to have one of his standup albums on cassette and have to admit that it really was quite funny.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Never seen any of cosby’s lame ass tv shows. 

Billy Connolly is pretty funny though and for some reason I can understand his accent.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank god! What a piece of human garbage this shit is! He’s going to rot and die in jail and he so deserves this! 

Andrea’s fortitude and conviction was amazing! 

Bill thought he had this in the bag because of his celebrity status, power and money.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

Fat Albert was all I watched as a kid.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> Let's tar and feather Cosby!


this part reminded me of this song:


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> dave holland (drummer for J/P) was busted for being a pedo a couple of years ago. the nuge is known for the same thing as pagey. he became the legal guardian of a 14 yr old girl so he could marry her.
> oh, and i left out steven tyler the last time i posted, he's worse than page or nugent.


Didn't Page have a 13 year old to do his bidding?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

back in the 60's our family had several of Bill Cosby's comedy records (LP's) and he was by far the funniest man on the planet. 

It will be interesting to see what happens next. I doubt he'll spend a day in jail, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Did someone say Billy Bob Cosby?












*I'm pumpernickeling right now.*


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's dismaying when someone you like does something that just sticks in your craw. There is little denying that the old Cosby show was much better family entertainment than a lot of what shows up on TV these days. It set a lot of good examples. But now, it has been relegated to the same worthless status as Communist rubles. In some respects, it shouldn't matter, because the show was not one person, but the work of great writers, producers, and a terrific cast that extended well beyond that one guy. But it's a bit like finding a small piece of something objectionable or chewy or too hard in a dish of food. Puts you right off the rest of it even though there may be nothing wrong with the rest of it.

Whether or not he does jail time, I think the rest of the cas , and anyone else who stood to make royalties off syndicated reruns of the show, should sue Cosby. It was his criminal behaviour that is screwing them out of income for good work they deserve to be compensated for.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe he'll get what he deserves, maybe not. A big part of me doesn't want to know.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I guess it just goes to show you don't know what celebrities are really like.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

He spat out vulgarities to the prosecution when the verdict was announced showing what the real Bill Cosby is really like. Put him in prison and throw away the key.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

All I know is justice has been served.

I am ecstatic and relieved. This is a glorious day. Justice reigned supreme! 

What will this piece of shit’s wife do now? 

She is just as evil as him! She knew about this shit. She was an accomplice to the facts. Tell me she knew nothing after all these years.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> All I know is justice has been served.
> 
> I am ecstatic and relieved. This is a glorious day. Justice reigned supreme!
> 
> ...


He hasn't been sentenced yet. They might say he's too old for jail. Who knows.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

And there will likely be an appeal. He can certainly afford the lawyers' fees to keep him out of jail for as long as possible.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm waiting for Rudy to weigh in on this.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> All I know is justice has been served.
> 
> I am ecstatic and relieved. This is a glorious day. Justice reigned supreme!
> 
> ...


My wife and I were saying the same thing. How could she support him? She should go to jail as an accomplice. Unfortunately with our unjust "just" system, she will not. Maybe her conscience will finally punish her.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Boogieman said:


> And there will likely be an appeal. He can certainly afford the lawyers' fees to keep him out of jail for as long as possible.


Appeals don't keep you out of prison. If won, they can get you out of prison.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> How could she support him?


Funny double kind of standards here on GC. Meaning, some are all about help for the guy who drove his van into a crowd but don't have the same empathy here?


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Appeals don't keep you out of prison. If won, they can get you out of prison.


No bail pending appeal in the USA?

That "axxhole" comment he hurled at the DA after the guilty verdict was disappointing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> My wife and I were saying the same thing. How could she support him? She should go to jail as an accomplice. Unfortunately with our unjust "just" system, she will not. Maybe her conscience will finally punish her.


Money buys a lot of leniency with people. Ask both Clinton and Trump.

His wife as an accomplice though? I haven’t heard of her being like Homolka. She’s just ignorant.


As I understand it, the asshole comment came about when the prosecution suggested he be taken to jail immediately, as though he were a flight risk or something. I kinda see why he’d be pissed off, it’s an extra insult.
At any rate, I’m hugely disappointed in Bill. I always looked to him as one of the few great role models in the black community for his emphasis on education, portraying blacks in positive ways, and cleaner comedic style.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> His wife as an accomplice though? I haven’t heard of her being like Homolka. She’s just ignorant.


The mob is big on vicarious liability.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LanceT said:


> Funny double kind of standards here on GC. Meaning, some are all about help for the guy who drove his van into a crowd but don't have the same empathy here?


Huh?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> Funny double kind of standards here on GC. Meaning, some are all about help for the guy who drove his van into a crowd but don't have the same empathy here?


They both deserve jail time, until they’re 6 feet under. No double standards here.

The serial rapists sentencing will commence in 90 days. He is not to leave the state of Pennsylvania and must wear an ankle bracelet. Looks good on the asshole. It’s about time!

He will also have to register as a sex offender.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> All I know is justice has been served.
> 
> I am ecstatic and relieved. This is a glorious day. Justice reigned supreme!
> 
> ...


Don't discount the fact that she may have been heavily (and forcibly) medicated since, well, the honeymoon. Perhaps the first victim? She appears dumb enough, but even considering that, I still would find it hard to believe.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Huh?


Mental illness comes in many forms.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In all of this, remember there were/are victims.
That's the saddest part of it all--the way he affected the lives of others...
Hopefully they have been getting help they need.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nah! No help for this piece of shit! He needs help but doesnt deserve it. Just like that asshole who ran everyone over in Willowdale. Everything he did was premeditated, formulated and calculated. He knew right from wrong!! He needs to rot in jail and blow away like a dust bowl OR did you drop the soap on the floor Mr. Cosby?

Take it from the victims point of view! I can relate to these other women 100%. I know of the trauma, how it dramatically AND permanently changes your life. Trying to deal with the PTSD fall out is sometimes more then ppl can handle.....and for what? Because this selfish bastard used his power and fame to commit these deplorable nightmare scenarios for these women! No compassion for this scum bag at all.

I have come to the conclusion that his wife will stand by his side because she has been apart of this for how many years now?

Sentencing in 89 days and I am counting.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Didn't Page have a 13 year old to do his bidding?



The girl Page was involved with (with her mother's consent) was older than that. And before Page she had been involved with others like Jagger and Bowie. In fact, she lost her virginity to Bowie.

When he was 22 Don Johnson started dating Melanie Griffith, who was 14 at the time.

Back then it was far more common than it is now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Weinstein that peice of shit needs to get his balls locked and loaded a ripped off as well.

He is very close in the fact that he will probably go to the big house! Another serial rapist who used his star power against his victims!

Him and Cosby, the same exact mentality! “I am so fabulously wealthy and powerful, nothing can touch me”. Evil douchebags!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I had such fond memories of growing up with my brother listening to Cosby records. "Buck Buck" and "Noah" and "To Russell My Brother". Bugger took that all away from me.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I had such fond memories of growing up with my brother listening to Cosby records. "Buck Buck" and "Noah" and "To Russell My Brother". Bugger took that all away from me.


My parents had all of those albums as well. This routine seemed pretty harmless back then


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> The girl Page was involved with (with her mother's consent) was older than that. And before Page she had been involved with others like Jagger and Bowie. In fact, she lost her virginity to Bowie.
> 
> When he was 22 Don Johnson started dating Melanie Griffith, who was 14 at the time.
> 
> Back then it was far more common than it is now.


<shudders>

ya I think there was a lot of it happening...IIRC, Elvis, jerry Lee Lewis, Steven Tyler, Ted Nugent as well.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


> Weinstein that peice of shit needs to get his balls locked and loaded a ripped off as well.
> 
> He is very close in the fact that he will probably go to the big house! Another serial rapist who used his star power against his victims!
> 
> Him and Cosby, the same exact mentality! “I am so fabulously wealthy and powerful, nothing can touch me”. Evil douchebags!



Has Weinstein actually been charged with anything?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> The girl Page was involved with (with her mother's consent) was older than that. And before Page she had been involved with others like Jagger and Bowie. In fact, she lost her virginity to Bowie.
> 
> When he was 22 Don Johnson started dating Melanie Griffith, who was 14 at the time.
> 
> Back then it was far more common than it is now.


Even outside of celebrities. My parents were 15 and 23, and my inlaws were 15 and 22 when the started dating in the mid 80s.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Has Weinstein actually been charged with anything?


Currently under investigation by NYPD, LAPD and London, UK's MPS. No criminal charges laid, yet.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lola said:


> Weinstein that peice of shit needs to get his balls locked and loaded a ripped off as well.
> 
> *He is very close in the fact that he will probably go to the big house!* Another serial rapist who used his star power against his victims!
> 
> Him and Cosby, the same exact mentality! “I am so fabulously wealthy and powerful, nothing can touch me”. Evil douchebags!


From what we've seen so far concerning Weinstein nothing suggests criminal. Imoral yes. All the woman that have lodged complaints have stated that he used intimidation and promises of movie roles, etc. He used his power to try and get them to comply. If any of the woman complied then thats a decision they made. They weren't drugged and raped. Is Weinstein a poor excuse for a human? Obviously but up to this point not a rapist. Although I did read some woman recounting stories that suggest he jumped on them and they had to fight him off. That should at least constitute assault.
As far as the guy in the van, of all people that police pulled the trigger on (Sammy Yatim) this is the guy they held back on? No one would have questioned the officer shooting down Minassian. The fact that he didn't makes the cop that shot Sammy Yatim look even worse. That piece of shit still hasn't spent a day in jail and probably never will.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Scottone said:


> My parents had all of those albums as well. This routine seemed pretty harmless back then


I never really listened to Bill Cosby and was not a fan but even back then its hard to imagine how drugging a girl with spanish fly was funny.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

One thing I wonder - why not just admit your guilt if you have indeed done these things? In most cases, your career and everything is done anyway. Instead of wasting court time and dragging people through the mud, just get it over with.

A concern I have too is that simple allegations can ruin your life without anything having been proven. Declared guilty but having to prove your innocence while it's already too late to do anything about it.

This poor guy had his world turned upside down due to fraudulent allegations: A B.C. dad who couldn’t afford a lawyer or get legal aid lost access to his kids


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

LanceT said:


> *One thing I wonder - why not just admit your guilt if you have indeed done these things? In most cases, your career and everything is done anyway. Instead of wasting court time and dragging people through the mud, just get it over with.*
> 
> A concern I have too is that simple allegations can ruin your life without anything having been proven. Declared guilty but having to prove your innocence while it's already too late to do anything about it.
> 
> This poor guy had his world turned upside down due to fraudulent allegations: A B.C. dad who couldn’t afford a lawyer or get legal aid lost access to his kids


Bill Cosby probably doesn't care that he victimized these woman. He sure doesn't care about further victimizing them by making them go through a trial. Plus he probably thought he could win.

I to, would have a concern about false allegations. I've always been very conscious of this and never put my self in a position that would make it easy for false accusations. Never flirted or dated anyone where I worked, etc. As far as I'm concerned any woman that would file a false allegation are as bad as the men that perpetrate those crimes and they should be locked up and the key thrown away. Unfortunately thats not likely to happen.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> Has Weinstein actually been charged with anything?


Not yet but he’s on the road to hell just like Cosby. Weinstein was planning a huge come back but no investor in their right mind would have anything to do with him. He filed for bankruptcy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> Weinstein that peice of shit needs to get his balls locked and loaded a ripped off as well.
> 
> He is very close in the fact that he will probably go to the big house! Another serial rapist who used his star power against his victims!
> 
> Him and Cosby, the same exact mentality! “I am so fabulously wealthy and powerful, nothing can touch me”. Evil douchebags!


the difference is, those women were complicit from the start. to complain now is sour grapes, imo. it's not like they went to hollywood not knowing about the casting couch. when they found themselves sitting on it, they made their choice. what weinstein (and many others just like him, going back nearly 100 yrs) did in no way compares to what cosby did. 



LanceT said:


> A concern I have too is that simple allegations can ruin your life without anything having been proven. Declared guilty but having to prove your innocence while it's already too late to do anything about it.


a scenario becoming more common all the time. worse still, canada has the rape shield law now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> the difference is, those women were complicit from the start. to complain now is sour grapes, imo. it's not like they went to hollywood not knowing about the casting couch. when they found themselves sitting on it, they made their choice. what weinstein (and many others just like him, going back nearly 100 yrs) did in no way compares to what cosby did.
> 
> 
> 
> a scenario becoming more common all the time. worse still, canada has the rape shield law now.


Now that Cosby has been convicted but not yet sentenced who knows how the Weinstein case could or will evolve. There maybe women that were to afraid to come forward and tell their story because of the wealth power this piece of shit has. Let’s see how the story unfolds first.

I would agree that a lot of the actresses knew about the “casting couch” but there are also allegations of rape. That’s not complicit in my understanding. 

Time will tell.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


> Not yet but he’s on the road to hell just like Cosby.


Well I don't believe in heaven or hell so that is a moot point. But that is not what you claimed earlier, you claimed he was going to jail.





> Weinstein was planning a huge come back but no investor in their right mind would have anything to do with him. He filed for bankruptcy.



How do you know he planned a comeback? And even if he did, that has less than nothing to do with your erroneous claim that he was going to jail.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> Well I don't believe in heaven or hell so that is a moot point. But that is not what you claimed earlier, you claimed he was going to jail.


My opinion, which BTW I am very well entitled to. Watch and see. Weinstein will go to jail.

Just like ppl said that Cosby would get off. That didn’t happen. I also claimed, in my opinion once again, that Cosby would be going to jail!

If you listened to the news you might of known about Weinstein’s plan to make the most spectacular movie in regards to making his comeback. He had no investors that would even touch his offers. I wonder why? They didn’t want to be associated with this piece of shit! It’s all apart of the puzzle.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Nah! No help for this piece of shit! He needs help but doesnt deserve it. Just like that asshole who ran everyone over in Willowdale. Everything he did was premeditated, formulated and calculated. He knew right from wrong!! He needs to rot in jail and blow away like a dust bowl OR did you drop the soap on the floor Mr. Cosby?
> 
> Take it from the victims point of view! I can relate to these other women 100%. I know of the trauma, how it dramatically AND permanently changes your life. Trying to deal with the PTSD fall out is sometimes more then ppl can handle.....and for what? Because this selfish bastard used his power and fame to commit these deplorable nightmare scenarios for these women! No compassion for this scum bag at all.


Not sure about the comment of help related to Cosby--maybe I missed a post--but my point about help was for his victims
--and agree with that paragraph...


Diablo said:


> <shudders>
> 
> ya I think there was a lot of it happening...IIRC, Elvis, jerry Lee Lewis, Steven Tyler, Ted Nugent as well.


Bill Wyman married a young one-dated earlier, but waited for marriage
Then his son married her mother...


> On 2 June 1989, aged *52*, Wyman married *18*-year-old Mandy Smith, whom he had been dating since she was *13* and he was *47* years old. According to Smith, their relationship was sexually consummated when she was *14* years old.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

zontar said:


> Bill Wyman married a young one-dated earlier, but waited for marriage
> Then his son married her mother...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


> My opinion, which BTW I am very well entitled to.



'Opinion' is defined as:

A personal belief or judgment *that is not founded on proof or certainty*.
A message expressing a belief about something; the expression of *a belief that is held with confidence but not substantiated by positive knowledge or proof*.
*A vague idea *in which some confidence is placed.
In other words, you cannot express your opinion as a statement of fact.





> Watch and see. Weinstein will go to jail.



He might go to jail, he might not. But whatever happens, you cannot make definitive claims about what will happen.





> Just like ppl said that Cosby would get off. That didn’t happen. I also claimed, in my opinion once again, that Cosby would be going to jail!



There is a difference between what Cosby was accused of and what Weinstein was/is accused of. Their actions are not the same.





> If you listened to the news you might of known about Weinstein’s plan to make the most spectacular movie in regards to making his comeback. He had no investors that would even touch his offers.



Unlike you (apparently), I don't pay much attention to stories about Weinstein.





> He had no investors that would even touch his offers. I wonder why? They didn’t want to be associated with this piece of shit! It’s all apart of the puzzle.



Huh? Dafuq does that even mean?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

zontar said:


> Bill Wyman married a young one-dated earlier, but waited for marriage
> Then his son married her mother...



I used to work with a guy who was married to his own sister.

And my former roommate had a cousin who was also his brother.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> I used to work with a guy who was married to his own sister.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> 'Opinion' is defined as:
> 
> A personal belief or judgment *that is not founded on proof or certainty*.
> A message expressing a belief about something; the expression of *a belief that is held with confidence but not substantiated by positive knowledge or proof*.
> ...


HUH?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

colchar said:


> I used to work with a guy who was married to his own sister.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


> HUH?



Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Let me explain how the guy was married to his sister, and how my roommate had a cousin/brother.

Married to sister - Darren and his wife met, dated, and got married. During their engagement their parents met, both of whom were widowed. The parents (his father, her mother) later married thus making Darren and his wife not only husband and wife, but also brother and sister.

Cousin/Brother - his Dad was seeing a girl and got her pregnant. They split up and his brother (my roommate's uncle) started dating her. They later married. So the kid was his half-brother and also his cousin.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Oedipus got lucky too. ... lol


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Whoops, posted earlier. If I can think of something smart to say, I'll post it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> If you listened to the news you might of known about Weinstein’s plan to make the most spectacular movie in regards to making his comeback. He had no investors that would even touch his offers. I wonder why? They didn’t want to be associated with this piece of shit! It’s all apart of the puzzle.


i think it should be noted that if such is the case, there's no way those investors avoided him for moral reasons. if that happened, it was because the "scandal" made such an investment a poor business decision. my point being that there is no part of hollywood that can claim the least shred of anything resembling morality. hollywood forgave woody allen and roman polanski, didn't they? it's been a well-known thing for nearly a century. not one human being older than 12 can claim not to know of it. the problem with weinstein is, none of those accusers went to the police with their criminal allegations before talking to a reporter. it shows massive irresponsibility on the part of both the accuser, and the media, because it creates the possibility that the similarity of accusations is due to accusers hopping on the bandwagon for attention. it also casts a big shadow on the credibility of the accusation. #me too is a perfect example of this. what it instead suggests, is that these accusers accepted this behavior as long as there was benefit to them, and to hell with any possible future victims, or justice. once the benefit shifted from silence to public accusation, people seemed to come out of the woodwork with them. all of those people have instead hindered any investigation that might have taken place, and as far as i know, that's a crime in itself. it's called obstruction of justice. sure, weinstein may have done those things, he has said he did some of them. is he a bad guy? sure. however, all of those accusers share responsibility for any incident that happened after theirs did. all of those accusers have obstructed justice. some of those accusers have zero credibility. rose mgowan for example. these days she wants to talk all kinds of shit about hollywood. but when her career was in high gear, what was she doing? she was silent. she plays a slut or sex bomb in every single role she's ever done. she shows up at an awards show in a dress made out of string. when did she make her switch to activist and accuser? after her career ended up in the shitter. she claims to have been raped but she didn't go to the police. why should we believe her when her behavior is contrary to everything she claims to stand for? because she claims victimhood? because she's a woman? that's not how justice works. it's not how our legal system is supposed to function. if a woman accused one of the men in your life of doing such things wouldn't you want them to receive the due process the law intends for them to have? wouldn't you want to be sure the accusers were held to a standard that ensured justice was not perverted by social media and the press?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i think it should be noted that if such is the case, there's no way those investors avoided him for moral reasons. if that happened, it was because the "scandal" made such an investment a poor business decision. my point being that there is no part of hollywood that can claim the least shred of anything resembling morality. hollywood forgave woody allen and roman polanski, didn't they? it's been a well-known thing for nearly a century. not one human being older than 12 can claim not to know of it. the problem with weinstein is, none of those accusers went to the police with their criminal allegations before talking to a reporter. it shows massive irresponsibility on the part of both the accuser, and the media, because it creates the possibility that the similarity of accusations is due to accusers hopping on the bandwagon for attention. it also casts a big shadow on the credibility of the accusation. #me too is a perfect example of this. what it instead suggests, is that these accusers accepted this behavior as long as there was benefit to them, and to hell with any possible future victims, or justice. once the benefit shifted from silence to public accusation, people seemed to come out of the woodwork with them. all of those people have instead hindered any investigation that might have taken place, and as far as i know, that's a crime in itself. it's called obstruction of justice. sure, weinstein may have done those things, he has said he did some of them. is he a bad guy? sure. however, all of those accusers share responsibility for any incident that happened after theirs did. all of those accusers have obstructed justice. some of those accusers have zero credibility. rose mgowan for example. these days she wants to talk all kinds of shit about hollywood. but when her career was in high gear, what was she doing? she was silent. she plays a slut of sex bomb in every single role she's ever done. she shows up at an awards show in a dress made out of string. when did she make her switch to activist and accuser? after her career ended up in the shitter. she claims to have been raped but she didn't go to the police. why should we believe her when her behavior is contrary to everything she claims to stand for? because she claims victimhood? because she's a woman? that's not how justice works. it's not how our legal system is supposed to function. if a woman accused one of the men in your life of doing such things wouldn't you want them to receive the due process the law intends for them to have? wouldn't you want to be sure the accusers were held to a standard that ensured justice was not perverted by social media and the press?


Irresponsible on the accusers part! Maybe some. It took me 35 years to be able to tell someone. I wasn’t irresponsible, I was deathly afraid. I didn’t go to the police. I could’ve but dudn’t think I could bear the emotional tribulations of going to court either. You really have no clue what goes on inside the brain of a victim because obviously you have never gone through it or maybe you have. Everyone reacts differently and deals with it in different manners. So many variables of strength, courage, conviction reside in each of us to a varying degree. It’s a different recipe for each individual!

Nothing is ever black and white in this type of situation. Just too many shades of gray.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> Nothing is ever black and white in this type of situation. Just too many shades of gray.


when everything is a variable, you have no standard. there is no yardstick to measure with. there is no scale to accurately weigh something. there will always be outliers. that is part of the reason that exceptions prove the rule. with the weinstein accusers, all of them kept silent while they built great careers. it's a solid indication that they traded sexual favors to achieve a goal. both sides of the agreement are sleazy. claiming they were victimized later is inaccurate. if the deal is, blow somebody and you get to be in a major motion picture with a-list celebrities, and some actress blows the guy, and gets in the pic, it was a square deal. she accepted the terms, and those terms were met. is it sleazy to offer such a deal? of course it is. but to accept is equally sleazy. to later cry foul has no credibility when years pass as that actress enjoys fame and financial excess without saying a word. 

like i said before. think of how you would want the men in your life dealt with if they were accused of something like that. you would want them to be given a fair shake. you would want to see that any evidence to prove or suggest their innocence would be utilized. when you have no set standards regarding behavior, responsibility, or accountability, that all becomes impossible. their needs to be standards, otherwise, feelings become more important than facts. who gets to decide who's feelings are more important? who gets to decide who the victim really is, or if there even is one? 
without black and white, you cannot have shades of grey. i'm not trying to defend weinstein, or rile you up, understand. only trying to be clear about what i mean when i say those same women should be accountable for their own behavior.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> when everything is a variable, you have no standard. there is no yardstick to measure with. there is no scale to accurately weigh something. there will always be outliers. that is part of the reason that exceptions prove the rule. with the weinstein accusers, all of them kept silent while they built great careers. it's a solid indication that they traded sexual favors to achieve a goal. both sides of the agreement are sleazy. claiming they were victimized later is inaccurate. if the deal is, blow somebody and you get to be in a major motion picture with a-list celebrities, and some actress blows the guy, and gets in the pic, it was a square deal. she accepted the terms, and those terms were met. is it sleazy to offer such a deal? of course it is. but to accept is equally sleazy. to later cry foul has no credibility when years pass as that actress enjoys fame and financial excess without saying a word.
> 
> like i said before. think of how you would want the men in your life dealt with if they were accused of something like that. you would want them to be given a fair shake. you would want to see that any evidence to prove or suggest their innocence would be utilized. when you have no set standards regarding behavior, responsibility, or accountability, that all becomes impossible. their needs to be standards, otherwise, feelings become more important than facts. who gets to decide who's feelings are more important? who gets to decide who the victim really is, or if there even is one?
> without black and white, you cannot have shades of grey. i'm not trying to defend weinstein, or rile you up, understand. only trying to be clear about what i mean when i say those same women should be accountable for their own behavior.


Not riled or upset with you Cheezy. I have to relinquish participation in this thread. Everything just hits too close to home.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah Cosby probably will never see the inside of a prison ( as he claims he can't see anyway ) but that's not why he has to many appeals that he could go through and in my humble opinion based on what I think he should be shot quarter and somehow humiliated but he doesn't have a decent bone in his body so pretty sure that will never happen and while we maybe skeptical of some claims from others but when you have over 50 women saying that he also gave them little blue pills to help them relax as he puts it. I think it might have been better for him to just have gone out and hired some professional women to service the pervert.
And we see now Tom Brokaw being accused and also we see that lots of his previous co-workers ( females ) are standing beside him saying he has always been a gentleman with them I am willing to give him the benefit to say maybe this is sour grapes on her part we shall have to wait and see as for Weinstein well there again you have so many women that I kind of have to believe that some of it must be true or else why wouldn't he be fighting it and we see his brother also included in that whole process of abusing women who may want a part in one of their movies what a shame that they felt thats what they needed to do sad.
Lola sorry to hear about your situation can't imagine it was ever easy for you after and I get why you didn't or couldn't or both to many women were blamed for what happened to them and well the courts they did not know how to protect the women or men for that matter


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------

